# The actual real Star Wars 7 teaser



## Guy Rowland (Nov 28, 2014)

Stop whatever you're doing at once.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMOVFvcNfvE


----------



## Stiltzkin (Nov 28, 2014)

So many awesome tingles.....


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 28, 2014)

Stiltzkin @ Fri Nov 28 said:


> So many awesome tingles.....



I know. If its job was to generate awesome tinglies - and I think it was - it did it rather well. And that ol' John Williams original score sounded rather splendid, didn't it?


----------



## Stiltzkin (Nov 28, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Fri Nov 28 said:


> Stiltzkin @ Fri Nov 28 said:
> 
> 
> > So many awesome tingles.....
> ...



Twas sounding lovely yeah. Am kinda pumped, but its still so far away to wait :(


----------



## tokatila (Nov 28, 2014)

Stiltzkin @ Fri Nov 28 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Fri Nov 28 said:
> 
> 
> > Stiltzkin @ Fri Nov 28 said:
> ...



I guess you mean far, far away?


----------



## Consona (Nov 28, 2014)

I don't get it.

There's some dark voice monologue about force and then some sweaty guy in stormtrooper armor appears and then some funny droid, does it make any sense? One third of a teaser wasted... and that weird lightsaber... it even does not have one of the most iconic sounds ever! The sound of the lightsaber!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 28, 2014)

Consona @ Fri Nov 28 said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> There's some dark voice monologue about force and then some sweaty guy in stormtrooper armor appears and then some funny droid, does it make any sense? One third of a teaser wasted... and that weird lightsaber... it even does not have one of the most iconic sounds ever! The sound of the lightsaber!



Oh, I'll bite. First of all, it's a teaser, the last thing I want is narrative coherance. What I want are, ya know, teases. A feel of the feel. So here's the point of the first "wasted" third:

The stormtrooper, helment off looking scared. A goodie probably, but what's happened, why is he dressed as a stormtrooper and what's he doing? Wow, we're in the think of it already. Tense. In a teasing kinda way.

Don't worry, it won't be all doom and misery, it'll be fun tense cos there'll still be funny droids, and this time it won't be awfull Jar Jar binks funny, you'll probably actually laugh cos they're - ya-know - funny. While running away scared from whatever that stormtrooper was scared from. Exciting. And fun. Which, I'll wager, is the point.

Oh, and listen carefully - you get your lightsaber sound right at the end. The one seen earlier is clearly a newer model* which - as we all know, surely - sound quite different.

Oh man, those sounds - the X wings over the lake.... it's the Williams / Burtt combo. Hopefully this time not squandered in service of a terrible script.

Well, I'm teased.

*hell, it's on FIRE. FIRE! It's a damn FIRESABRE!


----------



## Consona (Nov 28, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Fri Nov 28 said:


> First of all, it's a teaser


To one of the most anticipated films ever. Probably everyone who saw SW as a kid loves this franchise, at least episodes IV-VI. And the first thing they show from Ep. VII is so average...



Guy Rowland @ Fri Nov 28 said:


> What I want are, ya know, teases.


Me too, but I did not get that from like a half of a trailer.



Guy Rowland @ Fri Nov 28 said:


> The stormtrooper, helment off looking scared. A goodie probably, but what's happened, why is he dressed as a stormtrooper and what's he doing? Wow, we're in the think of it already. Tense. In a teasing kinda way.


Maybe he made some Dewback angry.... Honestly, to me, it felt out of place and that funny droid too, with that ominous music... Felt like parody...



Guy Rowland @ Fri Nov 28 said:


> Oh, and listen carefully - you get your lightsaber sound right at the end.


I noticed, it felt out of place too. I was somewhat pretentious. Like you have to put it there...



Guy Rowland @ Fri Nov 28 said:


> Well, I'm teased.


Me too, but not due to this teaser.


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 28, 2014)

The CG looks remarkable for something over a year away.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 28, 2014)

I'll admit it. I watched it 5 times already. I'm here in my studio with the Adams and the subs an' all.

Shame you're missing the fun, Consona. Love everything about it. Gives me goosebumps to think it was scored, what 2 weeks ago?

BTW, that's a woman on the landspeeder thing, right? Pretty sure I fancy him or her, anyway.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 28, 2014)

Gonna be Killer!!!


----------



## RiffWraith (Nov 28, 2014)

That made me smile. Why? Because most of it had that old SW Ep. IV feel. That is, until we got to the MF shot, which had more of an Abrams/ST feel. Which is exactly what I am afraid of - that Abrams is going to turn SW into ST. But the rest of it felt more like the original '77 version, which I have been in love with since '77.

There are not many movies that I feel are _must see in the theater_, but this is one of them.

Cheers.


----------



## Consona (Nov 28, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Fri Nov 28 said:


> Shame you're missing the fun, Consona.


Actually it is funny, because it feels like parody. Ominous music and voiceover and then that guy's head pops up and then that droid... :lol: It's like perfect juxtaposition. :lol: 



Guy Rowland @ Fri Nov 28 said:


> BTW, that's a woman on the landspeeder thing, right? Pretty sure I fancy him or her, anyway.


The person who's riding that huge flash drive is Daisy Ridley.


*And btw the voice is Andy Serkis!*


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Nov 28, 2014)

First things first, loved the music! The performance of the main theme has been changed slightly and the mix was..well not a wise choice to add so much low end! Its about the melody and the arrangement. After all this is not Transformers. Thats what I think anyway. 

Liked the teaser very much otherwise. 

The lightsaber does not look that great, also impractical. But of course, this movie is still a year away. It is amazing they even got this much out onto the screen. 

I don't know what the outrage is all about John Boyega's shot. Some people are finding it funny??


Tanuj.


----------



## Justus (Nov 28, 2014)

Tanuj Tiku @ Fri Nov 28 said:


> I don't know what the outrage is all about John Boyega's shot. Some people are finding it funny??



It just has a Spaceballs vibe to it, that's all.


----------



## Consona (Nov 28, 2014)

Justus @ Fri Nov 28 said:


> Tanuj Tiku @ Fri Nov 28 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what the outrage is all about John Boyega's shot. Some people are finding it funny??
> ...


Not for me because I watched that film like 15 years ago and I don't remember nearly anything from it.

It's just, there's long shot at desert, ominous monologue about force, sinister music and then that... totally underwheling conclusion to the whole scene... did I mention the funny robot while the ominous music is still playing? :lol:


----------



## dahnielson (Nov 28, 2014)

Tanuj Tiku @ Fri Nov 28 said:


> The performance of the main theme has been changed slightly and the mix was..well not a wise choice to add so much low end!



That's what jumped out at me immediately, I first thought that there was something wrong with the sound. Did they try to hide the Imperial March motif in the low frequency channel?


----------



## Kralc (Nov 28, 2014)

Goddamm friggin crazy awesome is what it is.

I think I legitimately giggled with excitement.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Nov 28, 2014)

Justus @ Sat Nov 29 said:


> Tanuj Tiku @ Fri Nov 28 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what the outrage is all about John Boyega's shot. Some people are finding it funny??
> ...




Hahaha! Well, Spaceballs was really funny! For me Star Wars always had this balance. With all the dark side stuff, there is plenty of humour and the films never took themselves too seriously. 


Tanuj.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 28, 2014)

Consona @ Fri Nov 28 said:


> did I mention the funny robot while the ominous music is still playing? :lol:



Er, yes you did. My favourite part 

I'm guessing you're not going to get on with the new films. You thought that opening third was wasted, I jumped for joy. It said exactly what I was hoping for - its going to remember to have fun, like the original trilogy did. I was dreading a sop to the vociferous Empire Strikes Back lobby where it goes all Dark Knight on us and everyone has a miserable time. And the opening VO suggested exactly that - a moment of "uh oh, what are they doing". But that balance (of the force) was there, the dark and the light, if you will.

Love that driod. Love it.

This is the series that gave us "it's a trap", "I've got a really bad feeling about this" and "oh my, I'd forgotten how much I hate space travel" as memorable quotes. And it wasn't even knowing about it, it just did it. Guardians of the Galaxy was great fun, but it was knowing - Star Wars never was. And this, bizarrely, is where Lucas got all confused and lost his mojo in the 90s, replacing fun with stupidity, dead CG, no screenwriting skills and wooden acting. He forgot that delicate balancing act. My controversial theory is that he never had a clue why he stumbled on success in the first place - if he'd made the film he really wanted to make in 1976, it would have been long forgotten. The only thing he was happy with was the score. Which is terrific, but it's not the only terrific thing about Star Wars. A New Hope was a fantastic accident.

JJ is good at tone. The Star Trek series (especially the first) works because he got the characters right, the interplay between them and, well, the tone of the whole thing (whilst massively amping the pace of course). He out-Speilberged Speilberg with Super 8 (which also exposed his achillies heel - the stories don't always measure up in the end). That admittedly critical caveat aside, I think we're in as safe hands as can be here.

Is it too soon to prebook?


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 28, 2014)

Consona @ Fri Nov 28 said:


> It's just, there's long shot at desert, ominous monologue about force, sinister music and then that... totally underwheling conclusion to the whole scene... did I mention the funny robot while the ominous music is still playing? :lol:



You're being nitpicky and it's a real turnoff.


----------



## Stiltzkin (Nov 28, 2014)

choc0thrax @ Fri Nov 28 said:


> You're being nitpicky and it's a real turnoff.



:lol: I completely agree though - but personal taste it personal taste


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 28, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Fri Nov 28 said:


> Guardians of the Galaxy was great fun



What was fun about it?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 28, 2014)

choc0thrax @ Fri Nov 28 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Fri Nov 28 said:
> 
> 
> > Guardians of the Galaxy was great fun
> ...



All of it. Most of it. Good characters - best scene was just the five of them talking.


----------



## Consona (Nov 28, 2014)

choc0thrax @ Fri Nov 28 said:


> You're being nitpicky and it's a real turnoff.


Why so harsh? I was just describing my initial feelings. It just did not feel right when I was watching it. Some of my friends and people on other forums had the same opinion. Some people didn't. It's just subjective.

I was waiting for so long to get sweaty guy and funny robot as the first impression! :roll: 



Stiltzkin @ Fri Nov 28 said:


> but personal taste it personal taste


For sure.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Nov 28, 2014)

Delighted the word 'poodoo' didn't feature at all in the teaser. If this trend continues to further trailers and to the film itself, I shall be content.


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 28, 2014)

Consona @ Fri Nov 28 said:


> choc0thrax @ Fri Nov 28 said:
> 
> 
> > You're being nitpicky and it's a real turnoff.
> ...



I came from a broken home. As a small child I could only watch, helpless, as my parents would carelessly throw the N word (nitpicky) around. The final straw in their marriage came the day my father accused my mother of having a wan countenance. 

And here I am following in their footsteps. The cycle of abuse continues... 

All I can do is promise to fight this monster inside me and offer you my sincerest apologies, dear friend.


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 28, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Fri Nov 28 said:


> choc0thrax @ Fri Nov 28 said:
> 
> 
> > Guy Rowland @ Fri Nov 28 said:
> ...



And you didn't find their friendship to be constructed and phony? What about the space cancer mom who shows up near the end?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 28, 2014)

choc0thrax @ Fri Nov 28 said:


> And you didn't find their friendship to be constructed and phony? What about the space cancer mom who shows up near the end?



Nah, I was pretty good with all that.

It was a film that many REALLY loved. I was looking at the Kermode and Mayo FB page with everyone's top 3s of the year - I think Guardians appeared more than any other film. For me, I didn't REALLY love it. I was amused by it.

FWIW, my three of the year (so far) would be The Lego Movie; The Imitation Game and Her. Honourable mentions to Boyhood; Day After Tomorrow; Hunger Games 3A. Biggest disappointments - Interstellar and Gone Girl.

Sorry, I've gone way off topic. So back on briefly - I understand that there's stuff in that trailer that many assume is CG but isn't. Hooray.


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 28, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Fri Nov 28 said:


> choc0thrax @ Fri Nov 28 said:
> 
> 
> > And you didn't find their friendship to be constructed and phony? What about the space cancer mom who shows up near the end?
> ...



Not sure what Kermode and Mayo is but it sounds delicious. I'll admit it that almost everyone else likes it but when it comes to critics they've always gone super easy on Marvel films for some reason. I mean the Thor films have positive tomatometers!

For me so far my top 3 might be Lego Movie, Birdman, and Nightcrawler. Biggest disappointments: Boyhood and Gone girl.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 28, 2014)

Can't wait for Birdman - not here til Jan.

(Past Kermode and Mayo is the greatest film podcast, via the BBC).


----------



## guydoingmusic (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm so dissapointed... I didn't see Jar Jar anywhere in this trailer... They are gonna absolutely ruin this movie if he doesn't make it in there!


----------



## RiffWraith (Nov 28, 2014)

Look at these successive frames... is there no continuity in trailers anymore??? :roll:


----------



## RiffWraith (Nov 28, 2014)

And can someone please explain how one vid can get 9 mil views in less than 24 hrs???


----------



## ryanstrong (Nov 28, 2014)

I have to assume so because it sounds like it, but is that Williams' music in the first half?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 29, 2014)

ryanstrong @ Sat Nov 29 said:


> I have to assume so because it sounds like it, but is that Williams' music in the first half?



Apparently it was all custom written by JW, and recorded at Sony very recently.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Nov 29, 2014)

Guy, as for that droid, it would appear as if Dyson was the consultant. :wink: :lol: 

Can't wait to see that!

Actually I am looking all the old ones again because my lady never saw any of them before.

As for the crusader version of a lightsabre, I found the phantom menace version the best so far. :lol:


----------



## Consona (Nov 29, 2014)

*@choc0thrax:* I have to agree with you that Marvel films are so average yet so praised. Loved Guardians after first seeing, but realized how somewhat empty it is after the second one. These studios have millions of dollars yet they cannot hire someone to write a stellar script? Why? I don't trust rotten tomatoes even a little, first Thor was awful yet it has 77%, ridiculous.

Sorry for off-topic.



Guy Rowland @ Sat Nov 29 said:


> ryanstrong @ Sat Nov 29 said:
> 
> 
> > I have to assume so because it sounds like it, but is that Williams' music in the first half?
> ...


Yes, I think it was officially tweeted that it's all JW.


----------



## Stiltzkin (Nov 29, 2014)

RiffWraith @ Sat Nov 29 said:


> Look at these successive frames... is there no continuity in trailers anymore??? :roll:



http://i.imgur.com/3nb6XCT.gif


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 29, 2014)

Consona @ Sat Nov 29 said:


> *@choc0thrax:* I have to agree with you that Marvel films are so average yet so praised. Loved Guardians after first seeing, but realized how somewhat empty it is after the second one.



Actually I'm none too surprised to hear that. Pet theory - people are so fun-starved in blockbusters, that anything that isn't relentlessly depressing is hailed as a masterpiece. I mean, Avengers Assemble I was assured by everyone was witty and brilliantly entertaining. After half an hour of excruciating tedium, I couldn't stand any more. But in contrast to anything from DC, I suppose it was a riot.

All of which, ironically, was exactly the environment into which the first Star Wars dropped in 1977. Famously the early word was terrible, people laughed at the trailers. The talk in the city was that it was actually going to sink Fox. It was juvenile and silly. An all pervasive post-Vietnam cynicism was the zeitgeist, and Star Wars was seen to be, well, from a galaxy far far away from all that I guess. If I was writing a film school thesis, I'd attempt an analogy with a post-9/11 world now. Of course there are major differences between now and then, but I swear for the past 10-15 years people have simply forgotten what a blockbuster should be (and yeah I'm still droning on about that).

And here's one more thing. You know how we're always bleating on about how you can't put themes into scores now? That themes have no place in the modern miserable blockbuster? Themes = fun. If we're allowed to have fun again, we'll need some decent themes to go with it. Course, Star Wars is kinda covered there.


----------



## Consona (Nov 29, 2014)

bland story + flat characters =/= fun. IMO

edit: but it would need some more elaboration, of course. These general statements have their issues...


----------



## Consona (Nov 29, 2014)

Beautiful Fan Art!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 29, 2014)

choc0thrax @ Fri Nov 28 said:


> The final straw in their marriage came the day my father accused my mother of having a wan countenance.


That properly made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 30, 2014)

TheUnfinished @ Sat Nov 29 said:


> choc0thrax @ Fri Nov 28 said:
> 
> 
> > The final straw in their marriage came the day my father accused my mother of having a wan countenance.
> ...



Me too. So did this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v93Jh6JNBng&app=desktop (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v93Jh6JNBng&amp;app=desktop)

Ignore the lazy lens flare knock offs, this one is quality.


----------



## mverta (Nov 30, 2014)

Let's see.... X-wings, TIE fighters, landspeeders, Tatooine, Luke Skywalker, Han Solo, Princess Leia, stormtroopers, lightsabers, the Millennium Falcon, R2-D2 and C-3PO. From these subtle clues I'm guessing it's a Star Wars movie. Or a paint-by-numbers fanfilm with a budget. Or both. Who says originality is dead?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 30, 2014)

mverta @ Sun Nov 30 said:


> Let's see.... X-wings, TIE fighters, landspeeders, Tatooine, Luke Skywalker, Han Solo, Princess Leia, stormtroopers, lightsabers, the Millennium Falcon R2-D2 and C-3PO. From these subtle clues I'm guessing it's a Star Wars movie. Or a paint-by-numbers fanfilm with a budget. Or both. Who says originality is dead?



You read the howls of protest on this forum cos the "lightsabre" didn't sound right, didn't you? That's what they're up against.

That said, I think the reason for the mostly very-positive response is the tone and feel. It's far too modern to be from 1977, but it's shot through with that great DNA. It would be churlish to deny cautious optimism. And serioously, that link above is as telling as it is funny - it's not too far off what could have been. Remarkable to be done in 2 days.


----------



## mverta (Nov 30, 2014)

The noisy nerds aren't really a problem, though I suspect they focus on minutia because the larger issue is that by the time Spielberg was Abrams' age he'd given us Jaws, Close Encounters, Raiders, ET, Jurassic Park and Schindler's List, all of which have become indelible parts of film history and the cultural lexicon, whereas JJ Abrams has yet to craft a single iconic moment from any character in any scene in any movie, yet is helming the most beloved franchise in history and populating it with rehashed imagery from 40 years ago, mostly from the rejected sketches thrown out from the first film. That may be a larger point of contention among the observant.

_Mike


----------



## AC986 (Nov 30, 2014)

Someone on another thread about films said that he was worried about polished crap.

JJ Abrams = polished crap. 

Haven't seen one film he's made that was nothing more than drivel.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 30, 2014)

I sometimes wonder if some of you enjoy any part of life at all.

It's just a movie!!!


----------



## Stiltzkin (Nov 30, 2014)

josejherring @ Sun Nov 30 said:


> I sometimes wonder if some of you enjoy any part of life at all.
> 
> It's just a movie!!!



For how toxic any negativity is for creativity, it's surprising how cynical a composers forum can be!


----------



## mverta (Nov 30, 2014)

Of course, it's not just a movie, is it? - which is why they're still considering making more of them 40 years after the fact. I'm sure I'm not the only composer on the forum who is a composer entirely because of the score for that first "just a movie." Personally, over the last decade or so during which I've been fortunate to work on dozens of Star Wars-related projects for Lucasfilm, my appreciation for the aesthetic has only sharpened. Restoring the film frame-by-frame in Technicolor at 4K for the last 15 years hasn't hurt, either. No, I'd have to say feelings for this particular franchise run deep, and it is fair to consider its helmer a conspicuous choice given the absence of proven qualifications despite numerous attempts.

_Mike

P.S. I also roundly reject the idea that negativity is toxic for creativity; we learn much from criticism.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 30, 2014)

It's all good Mike. It's just a movie to be enjoyed or not. When you work on a film you try and make it the best you can.

Comparing JJ Abrahms to Stephen Spielberg is not getting anybody anywhere. There just aren't too many Spielbergs around. 

I actually think that JJ will do a bang up job with Star Wars. His heart is in it, technically he's a great filmmaker. And though his films haven't rivaled the successes or quality of Jaws or Close Encounters I will say that they're enjoyable enough and his attempts will certainly be a lot better than Lucas' episodes 1,2 and 3.

And in the end, it's jut a movie. If it sucks the world won't end.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 30, 2014)

josejherring @ Sun Nov 30 said:


> It's all good Mike. It's just a movie to be enjoyed or not. When you work on a film you try and make it the best you can.
> 
> Comparing JJ Abrahms to Stephen Spielberg is not getting anybody anywhere. There just aren't too many Spielbergs around.
> 
> ...



This is fair. JJ is a very skilled filmmaker, with a particular talent for being able to tap into a particular aesthetic. He's made some strong movies. Mi3 was very good on character (you perhaps couldn't go too wrong with Philip Seymour Hoffman, but that doesn't detract from a fine piece of direction). Star Trek (first reboot) was strong on character too. His pilot for LOST set in motion one of the most successful dramas in our time (and much copied). Super 8 revealed his uncanny knack of recreating a tone if required, and he did good work with the young cast (if in the end the script didn't live up to the early promise).

Compare not with Speilberg (who has no equal), but with George Lucas. He directed American Griffiti (which personally I thought wildly over-rated) and Star Wars, two admittedly iconic films. Since then, he hasn't directed one successful film. His moment in the sun sure was influential, but that magic proved impossible to recreate. With the Star Wars prequels, the world faced the awful reality that whatever that magic was, it had long gone. And if we're comparing and contrasting, well the spoof I linked several posts up makes a valid point.

JJ's primary weakness has not been the oft-ridiculed lens flare, but that his scripts have not always been as strong as they should have been. He's a great showman, he directs with pace and flair, he can do a good tease with his unopened magic box, but those tricks can only ever get you so far. He's ably demonstrated his skills behind the lens - the primary concern at this point certainly isn't him as a director. It's - to a lesser extent - the casting, and to a much greater extent, the script.

His track record there is far more sketchy. Mi3 was probably the high point. But fortunately his partner in crime, Lawrence Kasdan, should make one helluva difference.

In short - plenty of reasons to be at least optimistic, if not downright cheerful.


----------



## AC986 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hang on a second. Not great scripts? 

The original dialogue to Star Wars was total bollocks. Even the actors thought so. :lol: 

JJ Abrams couldn't direct traffic. But go and watch it because the world won't end.

I'm just watching a film from 1948. Now THAT is a script. These Star War films are video games for children. Cheesus! You guys. :lol:


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 30, 2014)

adriancook @ Sun Nov 30 said:


> Hang on a second. Not great scripts?
> 
> The original dialogue to Star Wars was total bollocks. Even the actors thought so. :lol:



"A screenplay is structure" - William Goldman.


----------



## Stiltzkin (Nov 30, 2014)

mverta @ Sun Nov 30 said:


> P.S. I also roundly reject the idea that negativity is toxic for creativity; we learn much from criticism.



I agree we do learn a lot from constructive critisism from our teachers, and sometimes just plain critisism.

But none of this is at all helpful to making a better film, it's just bitching or whining - similarly the positive lot is fan boying/girling, but it's us getting excited about something we are passionate about!

I don't know, it's just a little upsetting to see a lot of buzzkills around a subject people want to be positive about ya'know? 

It's like going to someones house for christmas and telling tales of the world coming to an end to the kids and how they're not going to become an astronaut because the space program is dying and things used to be so much better in the 60s etc - it's a buzzkill and it just breeds further negativity.


----------



## AC986 (Nov 30, 2014)

Things were not so much better in the 60s, but they were certainly different.

If you want to learn about what makes a good film, start back at 1930 with Metropolis or All Quiet on the Western Front and work from there. At least then you will have plenty of comparisons. There's no such thing as an old film. It's either good or it's not.

When you make films that have video games at the front of its mind, you're working bottom up. If you're the model type that likes bottom up, then there's nothing to be done.


----------



## Neifion (Nov 30, 2014)

In my opinion, Star Wars was never about Oscar-winning scripts or performances. It's about fun characters, cool action, and high adventure. It's not like they were ever trying to make a Citizen Kane or Gone With The Wind in space.

I think Abrams is good at exploring characters. That was one of the many things missing from the prequels. If you think about it, the overall plot of the prequel trilogy is just about as good as the original trilogy. It was the bland characters, terrible screenwriting, and stilted acting (as well as the reliance on CGI) that brought the prequels down. 

I think Abrams is in the right mindset. From what I heard, he's a big fan of the original trilogy. He's going back to models and real locations (yay, things look old and dirty again!). He's pretty good with dialog and characters. And he has Kasdan on the team. So I think there's enough to warrant some cautious optimism, at least for me.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Nov 30, 2014)

Lego version of the trailer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpfWrh1scZU

What is the low end on the music near the end, just massed basses ?


----------



## Consona (Dec 1, 2014)

You know how it sometimes is... you are overly critical because you love that thing so much.
(And I've already found memes which say that teaser felt like parody, it just had that impression on more people.)

Honestly, things like films and books and looking forward to them is what keeps me excited about life.

And yea, I think that new lightsaber design is meh. It was like an instinctive thing. I saw it and did not like it immediately. That weird flamy energy blade was awesome and interesting by itself but they over-done it by that energy hilt or exhaust pipes or whatever it is.
It could have been done much better imo, my immediate idea was like that on the picture, which was made by someone on twitter.
Much more aesthetically pleasing imo, those exhausts pointed more onwards.


----------



## AC986 (Dec 1, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Sun Nov 30 said:


> adriancook @ Sun Nov 30 said:
> 
> 
> > Hang on a second. Not great scripts?
> ...



Alright Guy I'm not going to argue with William Goldman. 

Look at the great directors. Lean and Hitchcock for example. Script, dialogue and cutting were everything. That's what makes it all work. Budgets mean nothing. Look at Carpenter for that. He could make some rubbish for sure, but when he got it right with no budget, magic happened.


----------



## José Herring (Dec 1, 2014)

Consona @ Mon Dec 01 said:


> You know how it sometimes is... you are overly critical because you love that thing so much.
> (And I've already found memes which say that teaser felt like parody, it just had that impression on more people.)
> 
> Honestly, things like films and books and looking forward to them is what keeps me excited about life.
> ...



That's why we should wait for judgement until the story is out. The new light saber design may actually be an older design. The character apparently is a Sith that has awakened after 1000 years of being in hibernation. He's still has his old lightsaber from the old days.

I'm just sayin'. Before proclaiming it a big flop and a parody, give it a chance. Everybody said the same things about the first Star Wars as well.

I personally think it has amazing potential. He didn't glamorize it and so far the look is very much on par with Episode 4.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 1, 2014)

There was, of course, no way that one teaser trailer was going to make everyone happy, and I'm not remotely surprised that people are designing "better" props. I've seen two polls - yes, polls for a trailer (Digital Spy and ComicBookMovie.com) - which both have very similar results - about half give the trailer top marks, another quarter one down from top. That looks like a pretty good hit rate. And I'll say this - I suspect that (broadly of course) folks who like the teaser will like the movie, and those who don't won't. It's interesting to me that those who like it seem to instinctively get it as a whole, while those who don't profess confusion at the whole thing, shrug or pick holes.


----------



## RiffWraith (Dec 1, 2014)

Personally, I am hoping Abrams can get it close to as good as this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d40IDc3rQfU

Watch from here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d40IDc3 ... age#t=5317

:D


----------



## Mike Connelly (Dec 1, 2014)

mverta @ Sun Nov 30 said:


> the absence of proven qualifications despite numerous attempts.



JJ has released four movies so far, three of which were based on existing properties. Whether that was by choice or the best he could get we could debate. I'd argue MI3 was a big improvement over the first two (and the reviews support that). And his two trek movies weren't perfect but better than anything else in the franchise in ages - I'd argue the flaws were in the script, no complaints about the directing. It's hard for me to be too negative about him because he hasn't done something "iconic" like Spielberg. The guy is skilled, his movies have looked great, solid performances (as well as smart casting), great effects and action without being gratuitous. The biggest thing keeping him from reaching the Spielberg level so far is probably that he hasn't got his hands on a good enough script yet (and when that happens, it probably won't be one he wrote by himself, although who knows).

The guy also helped create Alias and Lost and directed the pilots, both of which were killer (and I'd argue his most iconic character moments).

The movie might suck or it might be awesome, but I wouldn't assume the worst based on either his body of work or the tiny teases we just saw. Call me crazy but until I have reason to do otherwise, I'm going to keep an open mind and give it a chance.

And did Irvin Kershner or Richard Marquand really have a resumé that screamed for them to direct a Star Wars movie? Hell, look at George Lucas himself. He has only directed six films and probably only three of those are good. Arguably he has done more bad work than JJ, honestly between the two of them I wouldn't hire Lucas as a director.


----------



## Consona (Dec 2, 2014)

josejherring @ Mon Dec 01 said:


> That's why we should wait for judgement until the story is out. The new light saber design may actually be an older design. The character apparently is a Sith that has awakened after 1000 years of being in hibernation. He's still has his old lightsaber from the old days.
> 
> I'm just sayin'. Before proclaiming it a big flop and a parody, give it a chance. Everybody said the same things about the first Star Wars as well.
> 
> I personally think it has amazing potential. He didn't glamorize it and so far the look is very much on par with Episode 4.


Agreed, I believe there's reason behind the look of that lightsaber but that doesn't mean the design could not have been better.  

And I believe the film itself will be great. I think JJ can make it. He is right director for this kind of material, he just needs solid script.

(But how could he approve that lightsaber design?... Ok, I'm quiet now. :lol: )



Guy Rowland @ Mon Dec 01 said:


> I suspect that (broadly of course) folks who like the teaser will like the movie, and those who don't won't.


IMO, not in the slightest. Liking the whole film based on liking 90 seconds of teaser where 30 seconds of total time is black screen?

I did not like any trailer for The Dark Knight and after seeing it, it is my the most favorite film ever.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 2, 2014)

Consona @ Tue Dec 02 said:


> Liking the whole film based on liking 90 seconds of teaser where 30 seconds of total time is black screen?
> 
> I did not like any trailer for The Dark Knight and after seeing it, it is my the most favorite film ever.



What I mean is that the balance of elements in the film, the feel of it, I think we'll find to be similar to the final film. Of course it's a short teaser which has the trailer form. But if the look of the first guy who pops his head up bothers you, if the comedy droid in a tense moment seems incongruous etc - I think you might well be disappointed when the film arrives. I need to be careful what I say as I have a little inside track here and don't want to misrepresent or speak out of turn, but my sense from those on the inside is that the trailer faithfully captures the spirit of the film they thought they were making, and they're delighted with it.

I don't think it's a great mystery, either. Remember the first JJ Star Trek? It'll be that. It won widespread acceptance from non-fans and was very well received by the majority of Trekkies / Trekkers. But a sizeable majority of fans weren't happy with various parts of it too, especially the pace. Of course I don't mean that the Star Wars film will feel the same as the Trek cos it won't, I mean that it will be pacy, accessible, funny (with a lightness of tone that doesn't wimp out of darker elements) and feature strong characters having feet in both contemporary filmmaking and past series heritage. I don't think that combination will work for everyone.

Incidentally - it's been shot on film.


----------



## Consona (Dec 2, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Tue Dec 02 said:


> But if the look of the first guy who pops his head up bothers you, if the comedy droid in a tense moment seems incongruous etc - I think you might well be disappointed when the film arrives.


Those shots are totally out of film's context. The popping head could be wonderful in the film itself. It just didn't feel right to me in the teaser, that's all. Teasers and trailers could be very misleading. And yeah, maybe I will not like those moments in the film either, but that doesn't mean there will not be great scenes and things I will like.

I'm really looking forward to longer trailer with more shots. Nothing that spoils plot but some more visuals of the worlds and glimpses on new technology, etc.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 2, 2014)

[quote="Consona @ Tue Dec 02, 2014 11:09 am"Those shots are totally out of film's context.[/quote]

I can't repeat myself again, I think we're going round in circles here.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Dec 2, 2014)

ryanstrong @ Sat Nov 29 said:


> I have to assume so because it sounds like it, but is that Williams' music in the first half?



Definitely sounds Williams, and cool. In his "fast staccato brass mode". I dont have many expectations neither for film nor score, I am just delighted Williams is doing this considering his age. And I know it will be better than most else that comes out, but don't expect it to be nowhere near his best score.


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Dec 2, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpfWrh1scZU


----------



## snowleopard (Dec 2, 2014)

Some beautifully cool looking shots. That's about all I can gather from this. Otherwise, it kind of looks like something an editor tossed together in an afternoon after given limited footage to work with. 

I still have the same concerns I've had for months now. I've never seen anything that defining or seminal from JJ Abrams, though Cloverfield was crafty, and Star Trek 1 was very good. My main fear is that just like Star Trek 2, these sequels will be too gadgety, and too derivitive from SW films past and lack both a compelling story, and a new vision of where the franchise needs to go. I do however have some faith that Kasdan can steer things in the right direction with his pen. We shall see.


----------



## Consona (Dec 3, 2014)

snowleopard @ Tue Dec 02 said:


> I do however have some faith that Kasdan can steer things in the right direction with his pen.


Yea, _Story by George Lucas, Screenplay by Lawrence Kasdan_, the best combination for Star Wars.


I really dislike when fan design looks better than original. :roll: Why do my favourite franchises fall into hands of such dabblers? :roll: :lol:


----------



## snowleopard (Dec 3, 2014)

Let's not forget Leigh Brackett, who wrote the first draft of Empire Strikes Back. Though her contribution is continually up for debate, she definitely should not be forgotten. 

http://www.starwarz.com/tbone/the-empir ... -brackett/


----------



## Consona (Apr 16, 2015)

https://youtu.be/ngElkyQ6Rhs (Star Wars: The Force Awakens Official Teaser #2)

Waaaaaaau, now that feels like proper Star Wars teasing material with proper Star Wars feeling! I nearly started to cry watching this.




It's just fantastic!


----------



## lucor (Apr 16, 2015)

Holy shit, that first shot of the crashed Star Destroyer... >8o 
Christmas can't come soon enough. :mrgreen:


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 16, 2015)

lucor @ Fri Apr 17 said:


> Holy shit, that first shot of the crashed Star Destroyer...



Yeah, that was Harrison Ford who did that.


----------



## Lannister (Apr 16, 2015)

I literally stamped my feet, clapped my hands and made some strange geeky noise when Han Solo and Chewie appeared.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 16, 2015)

Fab. Just been a proper nerd and watched the convention thing from Anaheim with JJ, Kennedy and the cast. All good fun, love that new BB8 droid.

Purely as a trailer I preferred the first, but confidence remains high.


----------



## Tatu (Apr 16, 2015)

Strange feeling. I can't remember the last time I've been so hyped about something so.. far, far away.


----------



## synthpunk (Apr 16, 2015)

Note to friends and family. "F" Xmas dinner!, were going to see Star Wars at least twice that day!! lol


----------



## Consona (Apr 17, 2015)

I was watching the premiere of trailer in Anaheim and I was crying like a turtle seeing how people react to the things on the screen.  Man, I had like the happiest moments in long years watching this trailer.


----------



## PeterKorcek (Apr 17, 2015)

amazing, cant wait to see this - but it would be cool to do some films about the Old Republic later on as well  KOTOR 1,2 one of the best RPGs ever

Wait till December we must


----------



## steb74 (Apr 17, 2015)

Currently doing the rounds, haha :mrgreen: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYHdQUyOunA

o-[][]-o


----------



## Vlzmusic (Apr 17, 2015)

I hope Hamill, Ford and others from the old cast really have parts to play, rather than cameo appearances a la "Expendables".


----------



## PeterKorcek (Apr 17, 2015)

steb74 @ Fri Apr 17 said:


> Currently doing the rounds, haha :mrgreen:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYHdQUyOunA
> 
> o-[][]-o



Good one! :-D


----------



## Mike Connelly (Apr 20, 2015)

Great trailer and it's pretty amazing how they built the rolling droid as a real prop instead of all CGI. At the recent convention they brought it out on stage, very impressive what it is actually able to do.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_K10fX9DSY


----------



## Sebastianmu (Apr 24, 2015)

Does anyone have any information on the music of the second teaser? Is it JW? The part starting at 1'06 is awesome! there was a transition a couple of seconds before that though, where I wasn't sure if it's samples or a real orchestra - I had the impression of hearing cc11 changes.. But maybe I'm just paranoid..


----------



## Lannister (Apr 24, 2015)

Mike Connelly @ Mon 20 Apr said:


> Great trailer and it's pretty amazing how they built the rolling droid as a real prop instead of all CGI. At the recent convention they brought it out on stage, very impressive what it is actually able to do.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_K10fX9DSY



That's really cool. I just assumed that was CGI.


----------



## Neifion (Apr 24, 2015)

In the new trailer, I thought it sounded kinda weird how they drew out the final brass sustain longer at 1:43. Other than that, I thought both the trailer and the music were awesome!


----------

